# Have I been robbed by my insurer?



## WopaDoBop (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi fella's, looking for a little advice.

Swmbo had a non fault accident 7 days ago, the insurance setteled and we currently have a replacement car while hers is at the menders.

On the doorstep this morning she's had a letter telling her she owes another £7.53 on her insurance with a £35 admin fee.

When she rang to ask why they told her it was because her annual milage had increased. 

Here's why. 

When she rang to report the incident they'd asked the normal
Security questions, but they also asked the same questions you get when you tale out a policy, car reg/fuel type/any modificatipns/engine size/how many miles she did a year. Etc etc

Regarding millage said she didn't know but estimated between 6k and 10k to be on the safe side. Nothing more was said.

It seems when she'd taken out the insurance she'd told them 8k so they have changed her policy to up to 10k and thus incurred the fees (she was never advised that this was going to happen, and made it clear on the phone call that 10k was an approximation)

£40 isnt alot of money, but it feels like we've been scammed. Is there anything we can do. To make it clear, she wasn't told AT ANY TIME that she would be charged extra, nor that there would be any admin fee's. If they'd asked exactly how many miles a year she did and asides that it would affect her policy se could have checked her odometer against her last MOT certificate.

When she phoned them up to complain and ask them to undo thr policy changes (as she does only do 8k a year) they said we'd need to appeal in writing (which we intend to do), is there anything else we an do in the meantime?

Like I say, it has left a bad taste in my mouth and I certainly shall not be insuring with Hastings again.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

In all of the paperwork they sent you there should be details of their complaints procedure.

Best way to get anywhere in this situation is to the follow the procedure and ensure you document everything, keeping all communications in writing helps.


----------

